# Amazon Fire 10"



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

I have the Amazon Fire 10" and lately have been having trouble with the game apps I have on it going really slowly.....I also have a Kindle Oasis so I mostly use the Fire for browsing the internet and games (just games from Google Play and Amazon).  I am seriously thinking about getting a Samsung Tablet.....does anyone have one??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm an Amazon fan, but I've had several Fires and not been hugely pleased with any of them.   They have all felt a bit klunky in terms of size, and also seemed to run slow, even with not much loaded.  

I now have a Samsung tablet and am very happy with it. It does what I need it to do as I expect it to and I don't have to jump through hoops to load Google apps. All the amazon apps I had, however, do also still work.  An added bonus is that there's a Samsung version of the Kindle App which, if it's loaded, allows you a free book each month -- one of 4 in various genres.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Samsung tablet (10-inch) . I love it! I probably have an older model as I got it a couple of years ago. The AMOLED(?) screen resolution and color are phenomenal. It has pretty much replaced my desktop computer for everyday use. I REALLY like that I can put in a micro SD card - when I bought it, you almost couldn't find a tablet that let you do that. As I recall it was very expensive, but totally worth it.


----------



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you have an lag while playing game apps from the Google Play Store on the Samsung??


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

jeanniespc131 said:


> Do you have an lag while playing game apps from the Google Play Store on the Samsung??


Nope, none at all. I don't play any of those massive online games, though. Response time is great and battery life is pretty good. It's great for reading magazines - the size, for me, seems about right. Has a micro SD slot so you can expand storage, which is a BIG plus for me. It's fairly light weight.

I think this is the one I got. As I said, pretty expensive; but I think I've I've already gotten my money's worth out of it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the 10 and 8 Fires and the 10 definitely seems slower and the battery runs out very quickly compared to the 8


----------

